# A new Admin



## vaibhavtek (Feb 21, 2008)

*I am sure after seeing **this * *and this u guys are intresed in this thread...*

So do u want a new admin..??? *img125.exs.cx/img125/2775/huelga3wl.gif

*If Yes then reply whom do u want to be as Admin ..???*


P.S. I doubt that Admins will ever see this thread in their whole life..


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 21, 2008)

*No ,*
but if Digit wants to make it should be the one with highest posts-which i think is *Pathik*


----------



## kalpik (Feb 21, 2008)

^^ How does post count translate to better capabilities as an admin?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 21, 2008)

arre bhai vaibhav tu kya chahta hai??????
everyday a new useless thread!!


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 21, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> arre bhai vaibhav tu kya chahta hai??????
> everyday a new useless thread!!


 
Who said that this thread is useless??? Wait for a day a see the replies and the poll voted..


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 21, 2008)

kalpik said:


> ^^ How does post count translate to better capabilities as an admin?


to me it seems directly proportional to the no of hrs online  and i said i m not at all in favour of a new admin\mod.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 21, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> Who said that this thread is useless??? Wait for a day a see the replies and the poll voted..


huh......whatever,but we dont need a new admin.This forum is good as it is


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 21, 2008)

sometimes there will be no admins/mods in this forum... but most of the time .. somebody is there ..

as for me .. u better PM any mod or admin...

waste thread


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 21, 2008)

yea ! somebody banned me a week ago without a reason   and i pmed Raboo and boy that was quick !


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 21, 2008)

No Need for an Admin...

Anyway all ADMINs are digit employees (I think...) so we can't just tell them to hire someone new to manage just a forum when MODs are doing gud job anyway...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 21, 2008)

*icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/03/omgwtfbbq.jpg


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 21, 2008)

^^^*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2008)

On a serious note,Asfaq was a good and active admin but for some reason he has left the post


----------



## sabret00the (Feb 21, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> On a serious note,Asfaq was a good and active admin but for some reason he has left the post


 
Nothing against anyone or anything but I think incase there is an empty slot for an admin...then it could be filled by *choto cheeta*...just a suggestion that he should be *awarded* a mod status...btw I think all the admins and mods are doing a fine job anyway...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2008)

Can't see any forum member becoming an Admin.They come from digit staff.

Time to close the topic like 100s created before.


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 21, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> * u guys are intresed in this thread...*
> [/SIZE]
> P.S. I doubt that Admins will ever see this thread in their whole life..




NO, we are NOT INTRESED as u asked...

And am pretty sure, mods would have already seen this.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 21, 2008)

And those who think that appointing a new admin will solve the issues need to know that the issue is not due to forum admin. This issue is related to scripts and can be solved only by the website admins-who have access to the administration panel and folders-files.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 21, 2008)

^^yay boy yay,spoken like a true geek.replacing humans with some scripts of yours.lol,just j\k.

vaibhav:you're awesome man,can you courier me your autographed pic.?


and to all:what do you guys say,vaibhav for the new super admin\supermod with all the powers in the world?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 21, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> what do you guys say,vaibhav for the new super admin\supermod with all the powers in the world?


 
donot start pulling my legs buddy..!!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 21, 2008)

I am serious,never been more serious in my life.


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 21, 2008)

Vaibhavtek, even after creating so many useless threads and posting stuff without their source, be thankful that the admins haven't banned you. If there was a new admin and he was strict, you would get your ticket out of this forum right away  No need for new admins, but I feel that the mods need to be slightly more strict about useless posts.


----------



## lywyre (Feb 21, 2008)

The silence of the mods/admin is defeaning and of big concern. Someone (moderator/admin), please reply. Let members know that you still care. We are on the verge of loosing faith.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 21, 2008)

^^
donot encouage them to ban me...!!!
Plz
I am requesting u


----------



## talkingcomet (Feb 21, 2008)

hmm they may have more serious matters in their heads than replyin to these useless threads!! no user is gonna be an admin here and that's sure!!!
well to the forum admins, u guys are doin a gr8 job!!
no use blaming them for the technical probs!!

as rohan has [as always] correctly said  



rohan_shenoy said:


> And those who think that appointing a new admin will solve the issues need to know that the issue is not due to forum admin. This issue is related to scripts and can be solved only by the website admins-who have access to the administration panel and folders-files.


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2008)

*@vaibhavtek
*
Every one is going against you in this forum... Please be a little sensible and also be contributing to the forum.

First, *Stop posting unnecessarily just for increasing the Post Count*. One thing I had been repeating to you again and again is *Quantity never beats Quality.......*

Secondly, *GROW UP........*


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 21, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> ^^
> donot encouage them to ban me...!!!
> Plz
> I am requesting u


Then stop making useless threads.

@lywyre-Admins watch most threads silently and will step-in only when it's needed. The mods are doing a fair job, IMO.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 21, 2008)

We dont need any new admins in this forum.
Yet another useless thread by Vaibav...


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2008)

nvidia said:


> We dont need any new admins in this forum.
> Yet another useless thread by Vaibav...


Also, this thread is soon gonna be locked like most of his threads get......


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 21, 2008)

Please define "addicted new Admin"


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2008)

Everyone go here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80757

This is a new thread started by *vaibhavtek*, which yet again is *USELESS*


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 22, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> and to all:what do you guys say,vaibhav for the new super admin\supermod with all the powers in the world?


ROFL...Then the thinkdigit website will be re-christenened as *www.donotuthinkdigit.com/


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

^^lolz.
We dont need anymore admins in this forum. If the person who keeps posting in this forum becomes an admin, then the number of people like Vaibav will increase, hoping that they will become an admin sooner or later.

If a person who contributes a lot to the forum,becomes a part of the forum leaders, it will be like a forum where only the leaders will contribute. 

Let our forum remain as it is.(We could bring a change be banning Vaibavtek)


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 22, 2008)

*one thing interesting*
Where are other 4 pl who want a new admin ? are those votes made by multiple accounts by him only?


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> *one thing interesting*
> Where are other 4 pl who want a new admin ? are those votes made by multiple accounts by him only?


ROFL! ......But he can't actually make new accounts because the Mail script of the forum isn't working. So, he won't get the confirmation mail and will not be able to complete the verification and even not able to post/POLL in the forum.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 22, 2008)

So vaibhavtechie wants to become an ADMIN


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

_*All the other votes there are from Vaibavtek only..
See this - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=753998&postcount=4
He has multiple accounts to SPAM this forum
*_


----------



## Garbage (Feb 22, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> On a serious note,Asfaq was a good and active admin but for some reason he has left the post


Ashfaq left Digit itself. So, he is no more Admin.


----------



## krazzy (Feb 22, 2008)

^^ But I saw his name in the February issue of Digit. And how can he leave so soon? He had joined just about a year ago.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 22, 2008)

he is not an Admin anymore 
he still works for Digit afaik


----------



## Pathik (Feb 22, 2008)

Why did he resign? He was a very good and *responsive* admin.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 22, 2008)

I am pretty sure all the mods are reading this thread but what can we say over here?

As far as I remember, getting an non-staff admin exercise didn't go that well. So I am pretty sure Digit will not be that keen in going down the path again.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 22, 2008)

Guys I have emailed the problem regarding the script problem.

waiting for the problem to be fix.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> ^^ But I saw his name in the February issue of Digit. And how can he leave so soon? He had joined just about a year ago.


Where?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 22, 2008)

ctrl_alt_del said:


> I am pretty sure all the mods are reading this thread but what can we say over here?
> 
> As far as I remember, getting an non-staff admin exercise didn't go that well. So I am pretty sure Digit will not be that keen in going down the path again.


IMO Asfaq should be brought back. Or you can appoint our trustworthy old (and non-fanboyistic  ) members like Infra, Kalpik, Choto, Vishal should be made Mods.

EDIT: I see Kalpik is already a Super Mod. Congrats dude. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showgroups.php


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

^^What do you guys mean by Asfaq left digit forum? I've seen him post even after he quit admin status...


----------



## krazzy (Feb 22, 2008)

^^We're not talking about him leaving the forum but leaving the job at Digit.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 22, 2008)

When did he leave his job? I saw his name in Digit Jan 08.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

Me too.. But he was still the admin until the end of Jan i think.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 22, 2008)

no we are actually talking abt him leaving the forum As a mod.he still works in digit-feb issue had his article(s)


----------



## Pathik (Feb 22, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=755166#post755166


----------



## slugger (Feb 22, 2008)

*I have nothing but the kindest of words to say about our MODs and Admins*

last evening due to some reason my posting rights had been taken away. So i pm-ed our MODs *ctrl_alt_del,  drgrudge,  Kniwor,  mehulved* about it.
They all replied back within the hour telling me about the verification problem they were facing and asked me to inform the Admins about it

So last night I pm-ed [a]Raaabo and Fatbeing[/b] about it and today morning itself I got a pm from Fatbeing telling me that my rights have been restored

If this does not speak highly of the dedication of the MODs and Admins of the forum then I wonder what does


----------



## Faun (Feb 22, 2008)

iMav is in misery for what ??
and praka too ??

lol


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 22, 2008)

^ regular.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

^^I think its because of this - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80337&page=4


----------



## slugger (Feb 22, 2008)

No i wasn't put in shameful misery 

i had changed my contact id yesterday
so it needed an e-mail verification and since they facin a probem sending them out i was stuck with no posting rights


----------



## legolas (Feb 22, 2008)

Please don't start fouling and flouting at the admins for a temporary insanity holding up in the forum.

@vaibhavtek, Do you like to be the admin? Despite the fact that most of the people here have voted against and spited, I guess you are famous now!  

First hand strategy of politicians :-O ?? !!


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2008)

legolas said:


> I guess you are famous now!


ROFL!


----------



## sukhi420 (Feb 22, 2008)

i vote for *vaibhavtek* he must be Admin

.
.
seriously


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

^^That would be the end of Digit Forum.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 22, 2008)

Becoming an Admin or a Mod is a big responsibility and if you can't cope with it its simply a hell of a job. This forum is pretty old so all things go fine. But if any objectionable material is found by anyone and he reports to the police, the police will catch the admin. So its better to put a disclaimer that 

"THE ADMIN OR MODS WILL NOT BE RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY OBJECTIONABLE CONTENT. ANY SUCH CONTENT SHALL BE REPORTED BY MEMBERS IMMEDIATELY AND THE CONTENT WILL BE REMOVED AND POSTER TAKEN INTO CONSIDERATION"


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 22, 2008)

^Its already written in the ToS that you agreed to when you registered your username. So forum is safe anyways!


----------



## utsav (Feb 23, 2008)

Asfaq joined in a different place.i got to know from orkut


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 23, 2008)

slugger,rohan _shenoy or cheetah for admin.i dont know who is the current admin but i believe we need one and every forum site has it.


----------



## Kniwor (Feb 23, 2008)

Long enough has this pointless thread seen the light of the day.

Members should cooperate in running the forums , instead of starting pointless threads making it even worse for the Mods/Admins, and this thread is a classic example. Cm'on guys, you know better than this. 

PM the mods/admins if you have a problem, we will try our best to solve it, starting a thread and whining about it is no solution to any problem. This only reflects immaturity on your behalf, and makes our job tougher.  You are a member of this forum, and have a certain responsibility towards it, I'd much rather u post a link here that has information on how to deal with the "activation" issue, if you cannot do that, then don't make matters worse. You wanna help? help us by telling how it's done. You are not helping anyone this way.


----------



## FatBeing (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh, look. Admins do exist for this forum. Bye bye, vaibhavtek.


----------

